# FF '09 WINNERS!



## Unity (Feb 5, 2009)

The Judges said:
			
		

> It was a hard decision process, and not without it's controversy!
> Some picks were unanimous, some were fought over quite hard.



Southern Comfort 







The Winner: Big Dude


Northern Vacation






The Winner: NewHeart


Arctic Survivor






The Winner: Scotty da Q


Grand Champion






The Winner: Good Smoke BBQ


Hearty congratulations to all the winners -- great job. And big thanks to the judges, whose job was not an easy one. Good comp, BBQ Central! 

Start planning now for the 3rd Annual Frozen Few!

--John


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, a repeat by Good Smoke. Congrats to all and thanks to the judges.


----------



## gsmith (Feb 5, 2009)

congrats to the winners, great job folks!

and a big thank you to everyone involved in putting this on!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2009)

I knew 17 would win the second I saw it....great shot !
Congrats !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to the winners...for extra promotion of the pron, I submitted this thread to a twitter account called Food Porn...Great job everyone!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats...I just picked up the Shirts today...



The boys will draw the random prizes this weekend and we will be shipping out the FF stuff early next week.
Thanks to all


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I submitted this thread to a twitter account called Food Porn..



You did what....to who?

Never heard of it.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!!!!  Looks great!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!
Thanks to everyone that made this happen!  8)


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep Congrats to everyone!  I cant wait till next year.


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 5, 2009)

ongratulations to everyone. Nice Job!


----------



## big dude (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW, I can't believe it.  Thanks to all who made the event happen and and congrats to all who participated and to the winners - the grand champion picture looks incredible.


----------



## Unity (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are the other winners. I'll annotate the slideshow too.

2009 Frozen Few

1 NewHeart ribs	NV
2 Ronbeaux pork tenderloin SC
3 Griff brisket AS
4 Sapo ribs SC
5 Oompappy pulled pork AS
6 Puff brisket, ribs, pp AS
7 Smoke in the Igloo ribs NV
8 Naked Pig BBQ Co.	fresh ham, pp, ribs AS
9 Diva Q pulled pork AS
10 Big Dude ribs, salmon, chicken SC
11 Scotty da Q pp, ribs, wings AS
12 Bustin Loose	hog, shoulder, brisket	AS
13 Honcho	sliced pork butt AS
14 Larry Damon	chicken SC
15 gsmith brisket, pp, ribs, etc. AS
16 woodman3222 brisket, butt AS
17 Good Smoke BBQ	beef clod, ribs, saus AS
18 Pigs on the Wing meatloaf NV

--John


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2009)

We have some issues….the GC was supposed to come out of the NV or AS and just get a little extra in smoking bucks and the prestigious trophy. But because a GC was named along with different winners of the NV or AS categories I need to come up with a suitable prize package which will cut some of the prizes for the random drawings.  I apologize for this miscommunication.  GoodSmoke was nice enough to offer his Kutas book back into the Prize mix. I believe every paying participant received a prize of some sort even with the mix up.

Each entry will receive 10 Smoking Bucks from http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home along with there FF T shirts.

The Grand Champ will receive 
Good Smoke BBQ

Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
11oz bottles of hawg rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html
100 Smoking Bucks from http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home
A  trophy from a prestigious Alaskan Law Firm.

Scotty Da Q
"Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 
75 Smoking Bucks from http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home



New Heart 
"Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 
75 Smoking Bucks from http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home

Big Dude 
"Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 
75 Smoking Bucks from http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home


Random Prize Drawings 
(3) Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Oompappy, Naked Pig BBQ, G Smith


Sausage Making Kits $20 Value
Smoked Polish Sausage Kit Griff
Venison Summer Sausage Kit White Dog BBQ
Venison Summer Sausage Kit Smoking in the Igloo
Venison Dried Sausage Stick Kit Honcho
Venison Pastrami Kit Diva Q
Venison Dried Sausage Kit DMKT
Venison Pastrami Kit Honcho
Smoked Peparoni Kit Smoking in the Igloo


(1) Sets of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
Swine Syndicate

1 Paradise Gift Box Donated by Helen Paradise 
Surfing Sapo

(2) 11oz bottles of hawg rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 
Ron beaux Gsmith

2 Jerky Guns 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... rodID=1736 
Sausage Making Kits 
Busting Loose BBQ
Dollar Bill





A yet to be determined amount of Roc City Rib Fest Tshirts have been donated by GoodSmoke BBQ 
T shirt winners are 
BBQ Cure
Puff
Uncle Bubba
Woodman 3222
Pigs on the Wing
G Smith


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like to take a moment to thank our sponsors of the Frozen Few 
Naked Pig BBQ
http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 
The SausageMaker
http://www.sausagemaker.com/
Smokilicous 
http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home
And a  certain Alaskan Law Firm
I would like to thank Greg for hosting the FF,. 

The judges Captain “Big M littlie organ” Morgan, 0012oz JB, and Helen Paradise for once again doing a fine job judging in a difficult field. Helen also donated a prize to the FF. And Griff and Unity for helping organize this event.
I would also like to thank and congratulate all the competitors.  For those of you  who didn’t have the opportunity to cook this year as long as you paid your entry fee you were entered into the random drawings.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just want to thank Big M Little O and 0012oz and Helen for volunteering to be the judges of yet another fine challenge.

Too bad it wasn't cold here(not!)

Count me in for next year!

It's too much fun to pass.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats all around.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats to the winners well done!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. It was fun! Let's do it again next year. Or this summer. "the sun burned few?"     temp has to be over 80F. Just a thought. 

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2009)

wow, I had no idea the prizes were so great and so numerous!

Judging was not easy...2 categories we pretty much agreed, but
then things turned ugly.  It ended with Helen calling me and JB
a couple of ignorant hairy southern schmucks, which is pretty
much true, but we finally reached a consensus.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 6, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twitter - www.twitter.com

Then you need to follow someone named Food Porn

It's kind of techie...but figured it would give the winners some extra promo!


----------



## honcho (Feb 6, 2009)

Now can I eat, LOL  congrat teams,  I guess they must have "good smoke,,,,,,,,      I learned alot again every time I hang with this crew.  THANKS TO ALL WHO WAS INVOLVED IN THE MANAGEMENT OF THE F F.    It's good the comp was last weekend, we're looking at 40-45 degrees this weekend


----------



## Impailer (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Griff (Feb 6, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It ended with Helen calling me and JB
> a couple of ignorant hairy southern schmucks, which is pretty
> much true, but we finally reached a consensus.



I like the way Helen thinks.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 6, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll second that.


----------



## BBQcure (Feb 6, 2009)

congrats to all the winners. the entries looked fantastic.

Tim


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  And big thanks to the sponsors, organizers, and judges.  Great looking competition again this year.   Already thinking about next year… 

http://goodsmokebbq.com/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=28


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks for the organizers and sponsors... 
Thanks was fun..


----------



## dmtky (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## wittdog (Feb 8, 2009)

All the prizes are boxed up and ready to go…As soon as the vehicles get out of the shop I will be mailing the prizes out….Thanks again


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2009)

All the packages except for one (still waiting on and addy)....have been mailed as of 9 am EST Wensday 2/11/09 look for them at the end of this week or early next week...if there is any issues with the packages contact me via PM.....and I will do my best to take care of things...Enjoy and wear your FF shirts with Pride


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks very much for all your effort!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Dave. And all that helped,  Griff gets a " gold star along with John"   

Pigs


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 19, 2009)

I got my tshirts last week thanks for all your work. Now I just need warmer weather to show them off.


----------



## big dude (Feb 19, 2009)

I really like the shirt.  Wife has already said I can't wear it to cook - they don't last long when i do.


----------



## Unity (Feb 19, 2009)

I slept in mine last night. True.   

--John


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave!! I already got bbq sauce on my T shirt and I'm using the 'Hawg Rub' on a couple of butts tonight!


----------



## honcho (Dec 9, 2009)

Just thought I'd bring last yr's results up front for the great memories


----------

